# Phil Wood: Rohloff hub shell



## Welsh Dave (Jul 26, 2005)

Rohloff hub-shell by Phil Wood - for when Germany's finest just isn't pimp enough:
https://philwoodco.wordpress.com/2011/02/16/36-hole-phil-wood-hub-shell-for-rohloff-hub/

Shiny!!


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

I love Phil stuff...I've got a 1/8" custom Phil cog on my Rohloff, but I'm not quite getting this. The flange c-c looks narrower than Rohloff (could be an optical illusion due to the larger diameter of the shell) and there's no way to mount a rotor that I can see.


----------



## Tbone (Jan 28, 2004)

OMG that is pretty freakin nice


----------



## jager7 (Sep 29, 2008)

Im waaaaay more interested in that BB!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

The three things i want to know. Cost, weight savings and shipping date.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

2xPneu said:


> I love Phil stuff...I've got a 1/8" custom Phil cog on my Rohloff, but I'm not quite getting this. The flange c-c looks narrower than Rohloff (could be an optical illusion due to the larger diameter of the shell) and there's no way to mount a rotor that I can see.


Spoke hole circle diameter is 141mm vs 100mm on the original and the Center to Flange is 25.5mm vs 30mm on original which are both giving the optical illusion.

Very odd re rotor. Perhaps they have a different non-drive side end they can switch out?

I'd pay just about anything for a green anodized with rotor mounting option...

I have inquired about pricing and availability.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

These will be available in anodized colors in both disc and non disc configurations next week after NAHBS. Pricing to come out next week as well, doubt they're cheap but maybe as they're just a shell... Also, seals will be Rohloff still, so should be easy swap of internals. I can't wait, hope to have one on a bike by the end of March.


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh holy heck, perfect timing for my dream build!

Let us know what you find re: pricing, weight savings and availability!


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Talk about perfect timing, I was literally days away from dealing with custom flange adapters etc and sweating delays for parts. Not even close to ideal and would have given a frankestein look to the ride.

Will update on price once they get back to me after NAHBS. I didn't ask about weight savings but will do. I doubt there's much given the taller flanges and I'll never notice a potential 20-100 gram savings on the bike that's receiving it. I'll likely end up at 36ish lbs.

Availability will be next week as stated above. I'll send pics as soon as I see mine in person. I'm sure there will be tons of pics from NAHBS as they'll have 2 at the show built into Horton bikes and one laced to a rim.


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Anyone hear any more about this? Very curious whether this drops significant weight compared to a standard Rohloff shell.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

I was told by James that PW would have available for my build in 3-4wks from about 10 days ago after they wanted to make some small tweaks. No idea on cost or weight savings yet. Haven't emailed PW for details.


----------



## chernichovsky (Mar 11, 2011)

*Looks Fantastic!*

I'd love one on mine!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Would it be possible to expand the shell so as to facilitate use of a 170mm skewer for use on a fat bike? (Fatback makes Ti skewers for use with their own 170mm hubs, so wondering if it would be possible to fit a Rohloff into a Fatback or similar wide hub application...)


----------



## chernichovsky (Mar 11, 2011)

*Looking forward to put one on mine!!!!*

:thumbsup:

There she is my I-9 (infinity 29ER)

In love!


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Not sure about Fatbacks, but I'd bet there has to be a solution using some sort of spacer on a longer axle? IF Phil Wood ends up selling these shells you may be able to get them to make a custom shell, but that would be $uper expensive.


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

chernichovsky said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> There she is my I-9 (infinity 29ER)
> 
> In love!


Looks like you've already got a Rohloff on there - what do you think you'll gain from a new shell? Want to use a higher spoke count or something?



mbeardsl said:


> Not sure about Fatbacks, but I'd bet there has to be a solution using some sort of spacer on a longer axle? IF Phil Wood ends up selling these shells you may be able to get them to make a custom shell, but that would be $uper expensive.


Yep, I just emailed them both to check status and ask them about this.


----------



## chernichovsky (Mar 11, 2011)

*Aesthetics*



JimInSF said:


> Looks like you've already got a Rohloff on there - what do you think you'll gain from a new shell? Want to use a higher spoke count or something?
> 
> Yep, I just emailed them both to check status and ask them about this.


Aesthetics - the Aesthetics gain


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Dude, that's already a pretty bike! If you're buying a new shell just for aesthetics, we need to make friends.


----------



## chernichovsky (Mar 11, 2011)

*Thanks man*



JimInSF said:


> Dude, that's already a pretty bike! If you're buying a new shell just for aesthetics, we need to make friends.


Hey ya - Thanks!

:thumbsup: we will be the"two psychos" around the hood 

Speaking of which -Halted my fabrication doings for in house powder coating R&D:madman: 
Results are just great after alllllot of practice. Hopefuly will bring my finishings to the functional strength needed especially on MTB's.


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Love the internal routing job there - pretty and functional. What hydros did you use and how'd you thread them?


----------



## chernichovsky (Mar 11, 2011)

*They are functional thanks*



JimInSF said:


> Love the internal routing job there - pretty and functional. What hydros did you use and how'd you thread them?


XT 4 pistons
one of the best brakes ever made from my experience
those are still going strong since 2004 !
a rare case of ״made to last" to copliment 
the Rolhof.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

chernichovsky said:


> Aesthetics - the Aesthetics gain


absolutely sweet looking bike, I love that routing and the torque arm mount as well. Looks like your running a 34T chainring or smaller? What gearing you go with?


----------



## chernichovsky (Mar 11, 2011)

*Thank dude*



RipRoar said:


> absolutely sweet looking bike, I love that routing and the torque arm mount as well. Looks like your running a 34T chainring or smaller? What gearing you go with?


its a 32 but it should be a 34 
rear cog is 15

I think Rohlof have a design issue.
That kind of gear should be pimped out
from the shoes up. Their standart mount
looks like a ghetto mount. That said,
its an engenearing Jewel that stands out
not just for a product but a whole attitude
becoming rare in any industry.

Proud to own one!!


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

chernichovsky said:


> Proud to own one!!


Agreed. Lovin mine.


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

Make that yourself RipRoar? Lovin' mine too, with a second on the way.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

JimInSF said:


> Make that yourself RipRoar? Lovin' mine too, with a second on the way.


I did. I have a thinner clamp version that I need to complete, also went slightly shorter on arm. I just couldnt see using the OEM torque arm and hose clamps etc that Rohloff gives you. This frame uses post mount so there is no "bone" option.


----------



## JanBoothius (Apr 15, 2010)

Did you hear back regarding axle spacing greater than 135mm?

Thanks!



JimInSF said:


> mbeardsl said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure about Fatbacks, but I'd bet there has to be a solution using some sort of spacer on a longer axle? IF Phil Wood ends up selling these shells you may be able to get them to make a custom shell, but that would be $uper expensive.
> ...


----------



## chernichovsky (Mar 11, 2011)

*Thats nicy and stelthy*



RipRoar said:


> Agreed. Lovin mine.


fantasic design

how/ where can one get It?!?
What frame is that btw?!


----------



## JimInSF (Oct 30, 2010)

JanBoothius said:


> Did you hear back regarding axle spacing greater than 135mm?
> 
> Thanks!


They got back to me but no answer yet (possible but not sure) - they made a few more changes and are now in testing on the new design.


----------



## seth586 (May 11, 2010)

JimInSF said:


> They got back to me but no answer yet (possible but not sure) - they made a few more changes and are now in testing on the new design.


This is something I would dump some big bucks on! A 170mm shell would be perfect for my Mukluk.


----------



## dickyelsdon (Dec 22, 2010)

The way the rohloff works means you cant just put a '170mm shell' on it. The axle is what dictates the width and that is part of the shifting mechanism. What you could do however is use the Mukluk 35mm adaptor (so keeping the original 135mm rohloff axle) and get phil wood to produce a shell with offset flanges, so letting you build a wheel up without a heap load of offset. How much offset youd need/get away with is for someone with fat-bike experience to determine, but you couldnt go mental with it as your restricted by the External shiftbox and disc rotor/caliper clearance.


----------



## jonnybags (Jan 14, 2010)

That is one ridiculous Phil concoction.


----------



## JanBoothius (Apr 15, 2010)

No updates to this, I would assume?


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

JanBoothius said:


> No updates to this, I would assume?


As of last week, no update. Sounds like Rohloff is trying to beat them to the punch with a 36 h at least.


----------



## JanBoothius (Apr 15, 2010)

mbeardsl said:


> As of last week, no update. Sounds like Rohloff is trying to beat them to the punch with a 36 h at least.


I'm curious where you heard about the 36 h Rohloff? Very intriguing!


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

JanBoothius said:


> I'm curious where you heard about the 36 h Rohloff? Very intriguing!


Sorry, too difficult to do from the phone earlier.

http://forums.mtbr.com/internal-gear-hubs/36-hole-speedhub-production-741399.html


----------

